# windows et linux sur Mac:possible ?



## Morebany (22 Mai 2017)

bonjour,

Installer en dual ou triple boot Windows (récent ou non) et Linux sur Mac,cela est-il possible?


merci


----------



## peyret (22 Mai 2017)

http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mai 2017)

Oui, tu peux faire du triple boot. Mais je ne sais pas faire 



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## peyret (22 Mai 2017)

http://www.jcbtechno.com/parallels-desktop-mac-test-complet/


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2017)

Ca c'est du boulot pour *macomaniac*.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ca c'est du boulot pour *macomaniac*



Tu connais l'art de botter booter en touche ?

Je pense que cet article de MacPlanète : ☞*Triple boot El Capitan Windows 10 Ubuntu*☜ indique clairement la marche à suivre.

Pour l'essentiel > le disque du Mac n'ayant qu'une seule partition-Système au départ (celle d'OS X ou macOS) -->


utiliser dans un 1er temps l'«Assistant BootCamp» pour repartitionner la partition de l'OS > et installer Windows dans le 2è volume ;

utiliser dans un 2è temps l'«Utilitaire de Disque» pour repartitionner (encore) la partition de l'OS > ce qui va créer une partition intercalaire (entre OS X et Windows) > et installer Linux dans le volume de cette partition.
=> voir l'article pour le détail de l'installation de Linux (qui doit intervenir, donc, après celle de Windows).

----------

Comme je n'utilise pas Linux > je ne pense pas pouvoir aider pour les détails de cette installation. Par exemple > l'article envisage une seule partition pour y installer la distribution Ubuntu > mais je me demande s'il n'est pas judicieux de créer aussi une petite partition de *swap* pour cet OS.

L'article suppose manifestement un Mac assez récent > avec un OS assez récent («El Capitan» - mais ça peut aussi être «Sierra») pour qu'on puisse installer directement «Windows-10». Dans une telle configuration > il ne doit pas y avoir de grandes difficultés en perspective.

Mais si le Mac est plus ancien > les choses peuvent assez vite se compliquer au niveau des tables de partition (par exemple si c'était Windows-7»). Il faudrait que *Morebany* précise sa configuration : modèle et année de son Mac > version de *macOS* installée.


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu connais l'art de botter booter en touche ?


Oh que oui, si j'arrive à me dépatouiller un peu avec le Terminal, je laisse la place aux férus.


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2017)

Ici, un pas-à-pas qui a l'air pas mal du tout.
L'idée est d'utiliser Bootcamp pour Windows puis, classiquement, rEFInd pour Linux.

Il faut bien avoir à l'esprit que, en cas de modification postérieure du partitionnement, il faudra être particulièrement attentif.


----------

